

Europe? USA? I Can’t Decide - Anon84
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/general/europe-usa-i-cant-decide.html

======
_delirium
As far as I can tell this post boils down to something like:

 _I split my time between Paris, Berlin, Madrid, NYC, the Hamptons, Miami,
London, and sailing the Mediterranean. I mostly alternate between various of
my seven homes in those places (we don 't like hotels, hence the need to have
a lot of homes). How to choose where to live? Everything has its charm!
Fortunately, I don't have to choose because I am quite well off!_

Which is fine, I guess, but what exactly am I supposed to take away from it?
Congrats?

edit: Come to think of it, it's quite possible his blog is only intended for
people who know him or his family, in which case there doesn't really have to
be some take-away message. So maybe my complaint is more with how it got voted
onto the HN front page than with the author of the post.

------
Luc
All the money and privilege in the world, success beyond belief, and still
he's min-maxing like the plebs. I guess it's human nature to forever upgrade
one's standards.

------
jbobjones
First world problems

~~~
seivan
No shit... "and sailing the wonderful Mediterranean Sea."

